# Reloj PIC16F628a



## rodrigocortes (Ene 31, 2015)

hola tengo un programa para el pic16f628a de un reloj en la simulacion en proteus corre bien y todo eso el proto esta conectado tal cual, se cargo el .hex del codigo con masterprog al pic pero a la hora de alimentarlo no funciona y no hace nada cual podria ser el problema? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2015)

Comprime tu simulación y la subes al Foro


Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## rodrigocortes (Ene 31, 2015)

Hola subo el  archivo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola rodrigocortes

Puede no funcionar en el PROTO Porque:

1)- Que lo que llamas masterprog no funcione bien y cargue mal el .HEX al PIC.
2)- Que el LCD que utilizas en el PROTO no sea compatible con el que se mira en el Archivo de simulación.
3)- Que el voltaje en la entrada VEE(3) en el LCD sea demasiado bajo. O demasiado alto.
4)- Que la resistencia R5(220 Ohms) no tenga un valor adecuado para la entrada LED+(15).

Una Pregunta Para Ti: Qué versión Del ISIS de Proteus estás Utilizando ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

